# VikTor



## Viktor (Dec 2, 2011)

deleted by viktor


----------



## Neckender (Dec 2, 2011)

very nice van.

John.


----------



## Viktor (Dec 3, 2011)

deleted


----------



## Firefox (Dec 3, 2011)

Very nice van. I took a brief look at Stonehenge but being in the middle of the night it was in stealth mode!


----------



## Viktor (Dec 3, 2011)

Lol...I'll post some inside pics for you Firefox.


----------



## Viktor (Dec 3, 2011)

This is what it looks like inside Firefox.


----------



## Neckender (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice one my first camper was a Mazda Bongo with welhouse leisure conversion, not the cheapest but 1st class conversion.

John.


----------



## Viktor (Dec 4, 2011)

Agreed....but also first class and level to deal with.....as a customer I got to know the main team quite well...no back
doors just a willingness to do a good job...not exactly a firm that will try to get you to buy....more a group of people whom
you tell what you want done and they do it for you....everyone was approachable....even the guys who were doing the more
mundane stuff were friendly and happy to chat with you while they worked.


----------



## tobym (Dec 4, 2011)

Cracking van we have a Wellhouse Granvia and I would second your comments about them. Not the cheapest out there but you get what you pay for


----------



## Viktor (Dec 4, 2011)

The Granvia build is equally nice, so I'm sure your van is just as nice inside....Wellhouse customers seem to be very pleased
overall....I researched a bit before deciding to go with them (my first van you see),...and people from all over were very
happy with the whole firm....great quality build...great customer service and contactable at all hours by phone sometimes
personally to help you with a problem....(I needed to find a particular fuse in the engine compartment for one example)...they
have all the backup and parts which a lot of converters can't do...when you leave those converters you are mostly on your own..
not Wellhouse...great bunch...they stressed to me if you ever need help, advice, a part, or even to check out the price of a job,
to give them a ring for their view...no probs to ring...happy to chat.

Agreed - No point in trying to save a little money going cheaper if anything goes wrong and you are left hight and dry by the
amateur or small time converter.


----------



## Mothman (Dec 14, 2011)

Nice looking Motor VikTor:banana::banana::banana:
i like that alot,,

Mothman,,,,,


----------



## Viktor (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks Mothman...I could have gone conventional with a second hand large motorhome but wanted an everyday vehicle replacement at the same time that wasn't going to be any more expensive than a car to run.  I'm very pleased with its driving and economy so far, and besides it fits in my drive and leaves space for visitors lol.


----------



## Viktor (Jan 10, 2012)

deleted


----------



## snowbirds (Jan 10, 2012)

*Black van*

Hi Viktor 

It looks great how long have you had it and what is it


regards Snowbirds.:cool1:


QUOTE=Viktor;154768]View attachment 3746

Built by Wellhouse Leisure, Shepley, Huddersfield, Yorkshire[/QUOTE]


----------



## Viktor (Jan 10, 2012)

deleted


----------



## snowbirds (Jan 10, 2012)

*black van*

Hi

thanks Viktor I will look it up

Snowbirds.:cheers:





Viktor said:


> Hi Snowbirds
> 
> It's a Toyota HiAce Regius 4WD and I picked it up on the 3rd November 2011 from Wellhouse Leisure in Shepley and drove it down on the following Saturday to a meet at Stonehenge with some other members of the forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## Viktor (Jan 15, 2012)

By the way this is my windscreen if you should see me on the road flash the lights lol


----------

